# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الفرق بين المطر والغيث في الاستعمال

## أم أروى المكية

السؤال :
*أحسن  الله إليكم، أود أن أعرف: هل هناك حكمة من ذكر المطر في القرآن الكريم  بصفة العذاب والأذى، وذكر الماء والغيث بصفة الخير والبركة؟ فقد انتشرت في هذه الآونة رسالة تقول: إن كلمة المطر لا تصح، وإنما يقال:  غيث أو ماء! مع أن هناك حديثا للرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول فيه:  "مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته، اللهم صيبا نافعا"، ومن هنا جاء الإشكال! أفيدوني، وجزاكم الله خيرا.*

الجواب :
*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
  فان كلمة الغيث أصرح في الرحمة لما فيها من معنى الإغاثة، وأما كلمة  المطر فيصح إطلاقها على الخير والشر؛ فإنها قد تستعمل في الخير كما في حديث  الصحيحين: مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته. وكما في قوله تعالى في القرآن الكريم: وَلَا  جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ أَوْ كُنْتُمْ  مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ وَخُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا {النساء:102}. 
وقد تستعمل في العذاب، كما في قوله تعالى: وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَطَرًا فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ {الأعراف:84}،
وقوله تعالى: وَإِذْ قَالُوا اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ  هَذَا هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ أَوِ ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ {الأنفال:32}،
وقوله تعالى: فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ مَنْضُودٍ {هود:82}، وقوله تعالى: وَلَقَدْ  أَتَوْا عَلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أُمْطِرَتْ مَطَرَ السَّوْءِ أَفَلَمْ  يَكُونُوا يَرَوْنَهَا بَلْ كَانُوا لَا يَرْجُونَ نُشُورًا {الفرقان:40}.
 وفي صحيح البخاري في تفسير سورة الأنفال: قال سفيان بن عيينة -رحمه الله-: ما سمى الله مطرًا في القرآن إلا عذابًا.
 وتعقب قول ابن عيينة بآية النساء: { وَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِن كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِّن مَّطَرٍ}،  فلا تدخل تحت هذه القاعدة؛  فالمطر  هنا يراد به الغيث، وهو: رحمة، فلم  يستعمل في العذاب، وإنما حصل التأذي بثقل حمل السلاح حينئذ؛ فقد جاء في  تفسير البغوي: ولا جناح عليكم إن كان بكم أذى من مطر  أو كنتم مرضى أن تضعوا أسلحتكم، رخص في وضع السلاح في حال المطر والمرض،  لأن السلاح يثقل حمله في هاتين الحالتين. اهـ.
 وجاء في فتح الباري لابن حجر (1/ 189): 
يقال: مطرت السماء وأمطرت، ويقال: مطرت في الرحمة،  وأمطرت في العذاب، وقال ابن عيينة: ما سمي الله مطرا في القرآن إلا عذابا.  يعني: ما أطلق المطر في القرآن إلا على العذاب، وتعقب بقوله تعالى: ولا  جناح عليكم إن كان بكم أذى من مطر. اهـ.
 والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=275602

*

----------

